#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Nano loko m5 com air max muito baixo

## 06andre07

Saudações pessoal.

Estou tendo problemas com alguns Nano loko M5.
Alguns o air max nao sobe por nada, setando o MCS em 7 ate melhora mas nao fica bom.
Outro problema é de nao escanear spectro em 20/40mhz, ele escaneia todos canais em 20mhz mas nao em 40mhz.
Alguem sabe uma solução? Ou sera hw condenado?
Firmware atualizado em 6.0.4
Grato

----------


## sphreak

> Saudações pessoal.
> 
> Estou tendo problemas com alguns Nano loko M5.
> Alguns o air max nao sobe por nada, setando o MCS em 7 ate melhora mas nao fica bom.
> Outro problema é de nao escanear spectro em 20/40mhz, ele escaneia todos canais em 20mhz mas nao em 40mhz.
> Alguem sabe uma solução? Ou sera hw condenado?
> Firmware atualizado em 6.0.4
> Grato


Prints ajudariam!

----------


## printerInfo

Amigo manda um print ai da aba main e wireless. Já tive muito problema com isso e 90% nao era o radio com problema. Era interferencia, troca de canal ajuda Airmax baixo. Agora a respeito dos canal na aba wireless em Channel Width, como vc deixou o nano em: auto 20/40 que serve para 20 e 40 mhz; em 20 que só funciona em 20; ou em 40 que só funciona em 40 ? conferi o canal do ap se nao esta em 30 ou em 5 !

----------


## 06andre07

Pessoal vou enviar os prints.. mas estou sem acesso aos equipamentos no momento. Tendo acesso ja envio os prints.

----------


## 06andre07

Resolvi trazer os equipamentos para a bancada.

----------


## 06andre07

Configurei o nano que so roda em 20mhz como ap em 40mhz. Nao consegue transmitir em 40 so em 20. Invetendo ele de ap para estaçao, tambem nao conecta em 40mhz

----------


## 06andre07

Agora quanto ao air max.
Dentro da sala com mcs automatico .

----------


## sphreak

> Agora quanto ao air max.
> Dentro da sala com mcs automatico .


Tem coisa errada aí... em bancada eles estão recebendo só -70dBm...-80dBm... Era pra estar estourando um de frente para o outro aí (em bancada!)

Tire prints completas das configs, aba wireless, etc...


DICA: Utilize a tecla print screen sem medo! Tirar foto da tela do PC fica pesado pra carregar! 

Leia este tutorial que pode ajudar: TUTORIAL PARA INICIANTES: Como postar prints no fórum (PC)

----------


## 06andre07

> Tem coisa errada aí... em bancada eles estão recebendo só -70dBm...-80dBm... Era pra estar estourando um de frente para o outro aí (em bancada!)
> 
> Tire prints completas das configs, aba wireless, etc...
> 
> 
> DICA: Utilize a tecla print screen sem medo! Tirar foto da tela do PC fica pesado pra carregar! 
> 
> Leia este tutorial que pode ajudar: TUTORIAL PARA INICIANTES: Como postar prints no fórum (PC)


Posso nao ser nenhum expert na area.. mas se fosse pra aprender a tirar prints teria ido para escolinhas tipo Microlins. Rs

----------


## sphreak

> Posso nao ser nenhum expert na area.. mas se fosse pra aprender a tirar prints teria ido para escolinhas tipo Microlins. Rs


É... mas tem que concordar comigo que tirar foto da tela do PC é feio...


Boa sorte com os Nanos aí

----------

